# Lightest and most breathable full face helmet for everyday use?



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I have a Bell 3R, nice fit, but I rarely wear the facemask even though I really should, so I figured that I could force myself to wear a facemask if I had no other choice.

So, what's the lightest and most breathable full face out there?

I'm not looking for DH/Park levels of protection, I'm thinking more enduro level/all mountain riding.

Thanks!


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Nurse Ben said:


> I have a Bell 3R, nice fit, but I rarely wear the facemask even though I really should, so I figured that I could force myself to wear a facemask if I had no other choice.
> 
> So, what's the lightest and most breathable full face out there?
> 
> ...


I think the standard for light breathable full-time full face enduro helmets is the TLD Stage, but there are lots of good ones out there. In fact Kali (or ixs maybe) recently came out with one that's even a little lighter than the Stage and had lots of airy looking openings. Not sure if it's DH rated like the Stage.

ixs Trigger 660 gr (size M/L)
Kali Invader 640 gr (size small/m)
TLD Stage 700 gr M/L

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for the tips!

I think DH helmets have reduced venting in order to qualify for penetration standards. My open lid is already quite airy, so I'm mostly looking at face/jaw/teeth protection.

I saw the IXS helmet on PB, it looks good and now I can get it through Jenson, gonna grab one of those and the Kali Invader, see which one fits best.

I already wear shin and knee pads on the downs, now about elbow pads ...


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

For me, the TLD Stage I use for all my trail riding at this point unless it’s super smooth. Really happy with it. 

My husband uses the Pro Frame but it’s more fit than anything else. They’re basically the same helmet.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

I've had a TLD Stage for about 6 months now. Absolutely love it.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

stripes said:


> For me, the TLD Stage I use for all my trail riding at this point unless it's super smooth. Really happy with it.
> 
> My husband uses the Pro Frame but it's more fit than anything else. They're basically the same helmet.


I'll check out the Stage if the other two don't fit.

As long as I find one that's cooler than my 3R, great helmet but it gets really hot once the chin bar is added.

I've taken to wearing a baseball cap when climbing, so it's really only on the downs that I need protection.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

I have the bell 3. I didn't mind it, until my wife got the TLD Stage. Its noticeably lighter. Fits great. Easy to drink with it on as well. There's a few lighter but double the cost for a few grams difference.


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

I had a Leatt DBX 3 (the convertable one) and it was great - pretty light, breathes well, etc.

Wore it out and went to a DBX 4 which on paper weighs more but feels like the same or less weight and breathes better on my bald dome in Arizona.

Less sweat on my head with the DBX 4 vs 3 which wasn't intuitive at first glance when I got the DBX 4.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Cans or bottles?

I've always had to use a straw or the splash method 



Cerberus75 said:


> I have the bell 3. I didn't mind it, until my wife got the TLD Stage. Its noticeably lighter. Fits great. Easy to drink with it on as well. There's a few lighter but double the cost for a few grams difference.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Nurse Ben said:


> Cans or bottles?
> 
> I've always had to use a straw or the splash method


Well helmets are off for post ride beers lol, but a water bottle or backpack straw put pressure on my teeth in the Bell and can't finagel finagel it while riding. The TLD I can feed the straw thru the front breathing hole in the chin bar or drink from a water bottle easily. I can ride in her helmet all day (so can she). It breaths that much better.I have to detach and carry my chin bar for regular riding in hot weather due to breathing and drinking.


----------



## fitek (Nov 25, 2014)

I started a thread on this a couple weeks ago but no replies. Here's the helmets I'm aware of:

Kali Invader 640g (S/M) $225
IXS Trigger 670g (sz M/L) $260
TLD Stage 700g (M/L), $300
100% Trajecta 863g (S), $250
7iDP Project 23 carbon 900g (L) $350


However I've only gotten the Trigger on my head. It felt kind of cheap but it fit well. I wish these had come out before I bought two small adult helmets for my son (a 3r for when its hot and 7iDP M1 for downhill)


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

The Stage can be found pretty cheap nowadays, around 200. I got mine for 230ish. I wear one full time, even for road commutes.

Pros: 
Can still breathe easily even with a cloth face mask (i'm used to a mask)
Can drink without needing to lift/tilt the helmet
Vents went not moving, thanks to vents at the top
Has well secured visor, with center attachment point that also works with a ninja mount for convenient gopro mounting
Multi-density foam gives me confidence that it will protect for a wide range of forces

Cons:
Extra wind noise, prob cause of the cut-out by the ear
Not the best fit: cheek pads could use modifying, and back-of-neck pad could be bigger
Doesn't compare well to protection technology found on DH full face helmets, like the 6D, especially the chinguard

Opinion: 
Was between this and the Fox Proframe, and I was turned off by the reports of the Proframe's chinbar and general protection level having flaws. Might consider the Leatt and Bell SuperDH if I were in the market again. Yea, I crashed my and used E6000 to glue the fractured chinbar back together, figuring


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

What’s the crash replacement policy on it?


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

TLD 30% off MSRP crash replacement (doesn't work on sale items)


----------



## trail-blazer (Mar 30, 2010)

I currently use a Bell Super DH for the past 2 years and want something a little lighter and better venting for the south east hot humid summers. I really use it in half shell mode as I have a separate helmet for that. 

I tried the TLD Stage and 100% Trajecta. The Stage seemed a bit cheaply made to me and didn't fit quite right. The Trajecta seemed better made but didn't fit well either. I'm waiting on a IXS Trigger FF and Leatt DBX 4 to be delivered.

The fact the the Trigger doesn't have any MIPS type system and is only single density foam is a little off putting but if the fit is good and quality good then I may go with it. I'm expecting the Leatt to be much warmer judging from the vents but probably offers the best in terms of protection from all the light weight 'enduro' helmets. Will see when they arrive.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Been riding a Pro Frame for the last few years, a MET for several years before that. I thought when I bought the MET that it'd be an only occasional helmet, but I quickly figured out that it was only very marginally hotter, and the added security of being wrapped up in a helmet, instead of it feeling like a cap on top of my head was worth it. I've been 100% full face on the dirt since then. The Pro Frame was a step up over the MET, it fits me well. 

I see way too many FB posts of local riders with facial injuries to dissuade me from having that little bit extra. 

I went through the same thing with knee pads, too hot, only once in a while etc. After I crashed hard in them once then got up without a scratch, I've been wearing them on every ride since.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Varaxis said:


> ..... I wear one full time, even for road commutes.





Harryman said:


> Been riding a Pro Frame for the last few years, a MET for several years before that. I thought when I bought the MET that it'd be an only occasional helmet, but I quickly figured out that it was only very marginally hotter, and the added security of being wrapped up in a helmet, instead of it feeling like a cap on top of my head was worth it. I've been 100% full face on the dirt since then. The Pro Frame was a step up over the MET, it fits me well.
> 
> I see way too many FB posts of local riders with facial injuries to dissuade me from having that little bit extra.
> 
> I went through the same thing with knee pads, too hot, only once in a while etc. After I crashed hard in them once then got up without a scratch, I've been wearing them on every ride since.


I dig this.

I'm sincerely hoping this attitude spreads. 
I would wear something like this all the time if it was as common as knee pads are now- which I've started wearing for "almost" every ride.
I know. I'm a sheep. my fragile ego can't handle people poking fun of my slow, untalented a$$ wearing a full lid on blue "trail" rides.

I follow Nate Hills on instagram and YouTube, he's begun wearing a FF helmet all the time, maybe it'll gain some traction and his fans will do it too. 
I saw a GMBN video about technical **climbing**, where the rider was wearing a POC FF helmet. I was impressed they chose that.

It's always been baffling to me how the culture of MTB differs so much from motorcycles- dirt or street, where "All the gear, All the time" is a badge of honor, and fancy gear is coveted, and on an MTB, anything more than some cargo shorts and a t-shirt and a styrofoam hat; you're a 'poser-wannabe'.

Bring on the full-face!


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm seeing more of them locally, although the number is still small. When I ride with new people they'll often make a remark, like "whoa, I didn't think it was that sort of ride" thinking we're going into Rampage territory or something. Or, they'll just ask. I simply tell them I crash a lot. I'm old, so idkaf what people think.


----------



## fitek (Nov 25, 2014)

Who cares what people think. If you arent' afraid of getting hurt you'll ride better. Even if the FF helmet was $500 it's cheaper than a single visit to a dentist. I've had three big hits to the face through my life and each one cost more than a FF. One of them ended up costing 2 grand and I had an adverse reaction to the antibiotics which I got prescribed ... I was out for a month. I wear a FF biking to the grocery store.

They're not annoyingly hot like before the Super 2r, so I don't see any reason to go with a half shell.

I don't get the knee pad thing because most green and lower blue riders turn their shins into hamburger meat on their pedal pins before they do anything that'd blow out their knees. Yet hardly anyone makes knee+shin pads for MTB. I have the RF flank, but they're hot (but they come off without taking off your shoes so I can take em off for long climbs). Shadow Conspiracy makes thin knee pads for BMX that work OK for MTB.

It was the same with hockey, people used to not wear helmets and be proud of it. When I played in my 20s it was macho to take off your face cage. After the first trip to the ER I put mine back on.

All the kids round here wear FF. My generation will hopefully be the last that is proud to risk head injuries.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Other than the fireroads near my house, I’m usually riding in a full face, usually the TLD Stage. If it’s a DH ride or cool enough for the local parks, then I’ll wear my D3. My skid lid is a Giro, and the other two are the only FF that fit me. I think next year is three years for them, so after that it’ll be time for a replacement. 

With Covid, i see a lot more people in FF now, anything that has a significant amount of rocks and/or speed, I want a chin bar. Even for XC rides now, I’m willing to try things with that bar protecting my face. 

At the same time, I still see people in skid lids at trestle and I’m not really in a rush to spend time in the emergency room with Covid. 

So yeah, who cares? Just ride and wear as much plastic courage as you can handle


----------



## Muddy-Runs (Sep 14, 2018)

All the latest light Enduro FF helmets are great, and plus minus the same weight, but the most important is the size/shape/how comfortable they are on your head.

From all the ones i tried last year, the Fox Proframe was the most comfy. But for next season i'm thinking to add full DH helmet for lift\park\DH days - extra safety won't hurt...


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Proframe possible structural design issue:

https://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-pro...d-design-problem-material-defect-1104969.html

Referencing it here in case people missed it (I see Nurse Ben posted there).

There's also plenty of videos which doubt the Proframe's protection, compared to other fullface helmets. Looks like they built it to pass the tests and tried to make it as "airy" as possible. Gave me the vibes of negative effects of weight weenism being brought to FF helmets, due to customer demand and blind trust.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

What about fox Rampage helmet? Is it flimsy too? 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Picard said:


> What about fox Rampage helmet? Is it flimsy too?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


Looks like it doesn't fit this guy very well, but looks like it doesn't have the same questionability regarding the chinbar structure. Only the Proframe seems to have the diagonal seam at the back of the jaw, and how it's basically held by less than 2mm of plastic to the rest of the helmet...


----------



## Scott2MTB (Feb 2, 2015)

I don't know if they changed the formula on it but I had the Proframe twice, and it protected me from a few head first diggers, including a couple side chin hits that really rang my bell. I'm on the TLD stage now just because I liked the gray camo with orange higlights and it has also protected my from a couple of the same hits. (It seems I always havce the same crash). The TLD doesn't fit me quite as well due to larger ears which the ear cups need to be adjusted around but otherwise I find the TLD to be much quieter than the Proframe.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

IXS Trigger arrived yesterday, fit is good, two cheek pad options, multi adjust head wrap is nice, still waiting on the Kali helmet so I can compare the two. I already have a Bell 3R, so this will be an upgrade and daily wear helmet.

Like some other folks noted, it's kinda weird that mountain bikers don't dress for success, often under protected when compared to our moto breathren.

A few reasons for that: some of use grew up biking before there were helmets and many of us came from moto so our perception of risk is lower.

Then there's the young folks who don't know any better 

Funny thing about wearing a full face, I always wore one while riding crouch rockets and I wore a full face when padding whitewater, but on mtb I wear an open face most of the time.

I have started wearing shin/knee guards


----------



## Gurpil23 (Jan 23, 2018)

Nurse Ben said:


> IXS Trigger arrived yesterday, fit is good, two cheek pad options, multi adjust head wrap is nice, still waiting on the Kali helmet so I can compare the two. I already have a Bell 3R, so this will be an upgrade and daily wear helmet.
> 
> Like some other folks noted, it's kinda weird that mountain bikers don't dress for success, often under protected when compared to our moto breathren.
> 
> ...


Sorry if this is too personal, but can you share the size of your melon and sizes you ordered? 
At 57cm I am using a size medium Super 3r MIPS and interested on sizing on both the IXS Trigger FF and the new Smith Mainline.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I wear the 2R in a sz Large and the Trigger in a M/L (largest size).

Fit is very similar. Trigger comes with thicker cheek pads to make it a medium?, but it really is quite roomy, rommier fit than my 2R..



Gurpil23 said:


> Sorry if this is too personal, but can you share the size of your melon and sizes you ordered?
> At 57cm I am using a size medium Super 3r MIPS and interested on sizing on both the IXS Trigger FF and the new Smith Mainline.


----------



## Gurpil23 (Jan 23, 2018)

Nurse Ben said:


> I wear the 2R in a sz Large and the Trigger in a M/L (largest size).
> 
> Fit is very similar. Trigger comes with thicker cheek pads to make it a medium?, but it really is quite roomy, rommier fit than my 2R..


Thank you


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

I look forward to the reviews. Next year is year three on both my TLD enduro and DH helmets so it will be time to replace them after next season.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Impetus said:


> It's always been baffling to me how the culture of MTB differs so much from motorcycles- dirt or street, where "All the gear, All the time" is a badge of honor, and fancy gear is coveted, and on an MTB, anything more than some cargo shorts and a t-shirt and a styrofoam hat; you're a 'poser-wannabe'.
> 
> Bring on the full-face!


Check out the BMX or Skate videos then. Nearly every MTB video I've ever seen, the riders are wearing a helmet.
A mates son is great skater, but he said if you're not riding raw, your video won't get looked. 
As for helmets,
I went from a sweat bucket Super 3R to a Proframe for nearly every ride. Tried the 100%, but it was just too heavy & the TLD didn't fit me right. 
A mate just smashed the chin guard off his Leatt & if the if the Proframe takes the edge off a hit like that, it should be good enough. Certainly going in the bin afterwards.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

all full face helmets have poor ventilation. it depends on the amount of ventilation.


----------



## rob214 (Apr 18, 2019)

I'm planning on getting a full face helmet because I mostly ride alone and I figure falling even at the slow pace I go I could get hurt and that could be avoided


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I have the fox proframe now. Do I sell it?
Should I buy TLD helmet or fox Rampage?

Does the Rampage has same structure flaw as proframe?

I am worried now 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Is there any update on this thread?


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

I removed the visor of my Kali for XC racing. I was amazed at the increase in airflow and cooling. I don't think anything else will get you as close to a half shell as this setup.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fitek (Nov 25, 2014)

Varaxis said:


> The Stage can be found pretty cheap nowadays, around 200. I got mine for 230ish. I wear one full time, even for road commutes.


This is lame but I like the colors on the Stage the best out of the Kali, IXS Trigger, and Stage. Where did you find it for 230? It's $300 everywhere I look, except Amazon has a pink one for $239. I'll pass on pink.


----------



## schleprx7 (Sep 2, 2020)

*Stages Helment*



fitek said:


> This is lame but I like the colors on the Stage the best out of the Kali, IXS Trigger, and Stage. Where did you find it for 230? It's $300 everywhere I look, except Amazon has a pink one for $239. I'll pass on pink.


Universal Cycles has 2 color options for the Stages on closeout for ~$192: https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=96184&category=444

Returns are at your expense though through.

Fit for me in the M/L as way to small as I have a more round head which measures 58cm. Felt like I was going to tear my ears off trying to clear the shell of the helmet.


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

I've had my IXS trigger since release and I'm quite fond of it. I always struggle with fit on helmets. I have a 58-59cm head and it's basically football or sideways stewie shaped. This means that most full face helmets that fit my head, place the chin bar within 1cm of my mouth. This is true on the Stage, Proframe and to a lesser extend, the bell super dh. The fit on the super DH was acceptable, and I almost got that helmet to fill the ultra light full face need, but the the squeaking of hte mips liner drove me nuts in the shop so I knew it was a no-go.

So onto the trigger. It is not my daily wear, but I wear it when I'm riding bike parks and when doing gnarlier stuff locally (laguna etc). I always wear it with goggles and it fits well with both sets of goggles I have, smith squad mtb and smith squad XL mtb. (see photos below). My only real complaint is that it not the most comfortable helmet to get on/off because of the adjustable rear fit adjust system and it's quite tight at my ears.

That being said, it's incredibly comfortable and does not put tension on my neck (which definitely happens to me on multiple day bike park trips). It is quite frankly, no hotter then my smith forefront 2 half shell. I barely even notice any air flow restriction while climbing in it either.

A few other observations:
1) I am an insane head sweater... no seriously, it's almost unbelievable. Because of that I use sweatbusters (find them on amazon) to replace the forehead helmet padding on all my helmets. I find that particularly important as the IXS stock forehead padding has a sharp bottom edge on it that chafes my skin. 
2) because of hte rear fit system, using a water bottle for hydration is a pita. I use the camelbak chase vest any time I need to carry extra water, but most commonly, I use water bottles. It's not easy to pull this helmet up to get the water bottle into your mouth. 
3) Visor is two position adjust, and does allow me to put my goggles below and holds them there quite well on the chair lift.

W/Squad XL @ Mammoth








W/Squad (Non XL) @ northstar - goggles in storage mode








Squid mode, visor up, goggles on lol


----------



## trail-blazer (Mar 30, 2010)

I received the Trigger FF (S/M - my head is 56.5). First impression is how light it feels. It appears to fit me quite well with no hot spots or pressure points felt in the 10mins I have tried it on for. I'll try a more extended fit around the home this weekend to make sure no pressure points develop. So far I like it. Odd thing is I also tried the Triigger AM half shell and that doesn't fill well at all and is too tight on the sides of my head. Seems to be a different shape completely.

My one concern is how vented and cool the Trigger FF will really be on the hot humid days. From the outside the vents look big but they taper quite a bit so the inside opening is actually quite small. I get why they taper them as it reduces the chance of object penetrating the helmet through a vent.

I'm also waiting on Leatt DBX 4 to come for final comparison for fit. I'm between sizes and the size small ended up being too tight and was pinching my head so hoping the medium will be better but I suspect the shape to be wrong for my head. We'll see. It's most likely going to be hotter then the Trigger too.


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

I have both the bell 3r and the TLD. 

I think for the money the bell 3r is the best purchase I have made in a while. Got it on close out for a little over $100

The tld is nice too. I thought I would use them for only downhill rides but they are comfy enough and cool enough for everyday. I don’t really notice them. Ring any warmer than my bonttager rally half shell. If it is incrementally warmer I’ll deal with it for the added protection.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Moving to a FF or convertible helmet keeps coming back up on my mind. 

For those that are doing 'regular' (blue-rated) trails, are you wearing goggles? sunglasses? no eye-pro?
Do sunglasses fit in this style helmet?

I know I could probably answer this by just going and trying them on, but no shops near me have them in stock, and well....COVID is a pretty big deal still where I live.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

Impetus said:


> Moving to a FF or convertible helmet keeps coming back up on my mind.
> 
> For those that are doing 'regular' (blue-rated) trails, are you wearing goggles? sunglasses? no eye-pro?
> Do sunglasses fit in this style helmet?
> ...


I wear sunglasses for normal riding in my TLD Stage. I'm using Oakley Radar Path sunglasses which the temples stick out pretty far. They do press up against the inside of the helmet's shell but I haven't had any issues. The Stage is a great fit for my head so it doesn't move around. A poor fitting helmet the glasses might shift around as the helmet moves on your head. There is a good amount of space for the temples of glasses on the Stage so it won't be hard to find sunglasses that do fit without rubbing.

I only wear goggles at the downhill park or in very cold conditions. For the downhill park I'll also be wearing a downhill (motocross) helmet.

The Stage fits a bit more like a motocross helmet. There's no retention system, instead they send you three different cheek pad sizes and two different pads for the back of the helmet. I think it would be pretty important to try it on before buying. The pads are thick which does a great job soaking up massive amount of sweat and let's the helmet form to the shape of your head better than any open face I've used.

A friend of mine started with the convertible FF helmets but found he never took off the chin bar anyway. I think for most people it will be a pretty useless feature especially with how good the new FF helmets vent.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Impetus said:


> Moving to a FF or convertible helmet keeps coming back up on my mind.
> 
> For those that are doing 'regular' (blue-rated) trails, are you wearing goggles? sunglasses? no eye-pro?
> Do sunglasses fit in this style helmet?
> ...


If I'm wearing one of my full face helmets then I'm wearing goggles. If I'm climbing then I usually take them off.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Impetus said:


> Moving to a FF or convertible helmet keeps coming back up on my mind.
> 
> For those that are doing 'regular' (blue-rated) trails, are you wearing goggles? sunglasses? no eye-pro?
> Do sunglasses fit in this style helmet?
> ...


Sunglasses. Yes, they fit. I suppose you could find yourself with a frame style that created pressure points, but I haven't yet.


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

I used to use sunglasses - prescription Arnette, Spy, and Bolle.

I have a shaved head so sweat management is a challenge this time of year so I tried goggles with the SportRX insert and they are better all around for both sweat management and overall protection for your eyes.

I have had a couple of close calls where I ate it and had sticks, pine needles, rocks, etc right around my eyes and face.

I look at it this way - if you do X and it makes you uncomfortable and aware of X while riding that is a detriment where doing Y akes you comfortable is better so if Y has some side benefits - better protection, better at keeping sweat out of your eyes, etc - then bonus points all around.

FWIW in my book FF is better than non-full face (period) and eye wear with that is really personal choice.

Some people have a strong opinion about sunglasses and a FF but you know what they say about opinions, right?


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Riding while doing X seems like it could be challenging.


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

Ha! Nicely played sir


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Nurse Ben said:


> IXS Trigger arrived yesterday, fit is good, two cheek pad options, multi adjust head wrap is nice, still waiting on the Kali helmet so I can compare the two.


Put a pretty good crease in my Stage last week (It did its job) and have hit my head a couple other times without leaving any dents and it's a year and a half old now, so I'm looking to replace my Stage. I did order a new Stage from Universal at the $177 deal, but I'm curious about the Trigger and Invader. Did you ever get the Kali to compare it with the iXS Trigger, Ben?

What did you think? The Invader looks too sparse to me, but the Trigger looks pretty substantial yet still very light and has the adjustable visor which I like.


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

Just picked up a Fox Rampage Pro Carbon. Think looks to have much more/better venting than my D3 Carbon. 
Didn’t like the convertible sizing of the TLD Stage, wasn’t into a non-DH rated or convertible FF. Maybe the Switchblade. If I’m
Shuttling or a WBP I want a proper FF.


----------



## RideMN (Sep 8, 2016)

Not trying to derail the thread but does anyone have any thoughts on the Fox Dropframe pro? Getting into more jump lines and aggressive trail it might be what I’m looking for. I just wonder if at that point you might as well go full face?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

So the Kali is apparently out of stock, backordered for two months, so I went ahead and broke out the IXS this past weekend. I used it for some XC riding, kept it on through an hour of mid seventies temp, got hotter than I'm used to from riding a half lid, but overall it was better than I expected. 

Comfort and fit are good, sweat retention was not bad, forward pad seems to shed sweat away from my eyes which is nice. I was really surprised about the weight, the helmet literally feels like it's not there. The cheek pads did kind leave my face sore, hopefully they'll break in over time.

On the 4k downhill that followed the XC ride, the helmet felt great, staye din place well, breathed well, only popped it off for a couple short 10% grade climbs, otherwise it as on all day long.

I put the half lid in the garage, so this is my only helmet in the van, so that'll force me to wear it all the time.

Two thumbs up!

Now for some upgrades on the leg armor ...


----------



## Antimatter (Jan 3, 2018)

IXS Trigger FF. It's light like a trail helmet, rated for DH use. I could use mine all day until my legs give out.


----------

